# Spidy1's Art Thred 2.0 Guess Who



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am testing my talent, if you can guess who this is then I can keep doing people, if not I think I should go back to critters, I wont give you two many hints other than he is a big shot actor from Australia...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job. I don't watch much TV and I haven't watched a movie in years so I have no idea.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont know many actors, but is it russel crow?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, not Russ


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

aww man! It is a very good drawing .


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

theres only 3 of us, aw come on, someone has got to know, I can give 1 more hint if you need it.
but thanks Nigerian dwarf goat your a good sport (highfive)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh huff, it is Matthew Nable, Riddick, Arrow season 3 episode 9

lets try another, Hubby couldn't get it, but lets see if you guys can, western big shot...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It shows your jpeg name which is Steve McQueen so I'm assuming it is him. Nice job.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOLOLLOL!!! I guess I should have saw that, I havent mastered portraits yet, (I could count all of them I have done on 1 hand) I will try another one soon (with out the name)
Hubby says the mouth and chin isn't quite right, "but dont quit I like it" so you guys will get to see more as I get better!!!:coolmoves:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good work.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thats a good one of Steve McQueen.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok here's the next one, Hubby got it right off...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

AWW come on, maybe a hint will help, his initials are C.B.
(if you ask I can tell you a few movies he plays in) (punch)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wish I knew movie stars. Unfortunately I don't.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

well just throw out a few names, see if they stick!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Charles (They Call Me) Bronson. I wasn't sure at first.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

(dance):goodjob::clapping: DING, DING, ding Charles Bronson is correct!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

next!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I think we need a hint; actor, singer, athlete.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

actor, D. W.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Not seeing him. I'll leave it to someone else.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

denzel washington!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

DING, ding, ding!!!!!!!! you got it!!!!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

any more?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

in time, when I get the mood/inspired, the last one I felt like doing was the Akita, but I will do more people eventually :nod:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> in time, when I get the mood/inspired, the last one I felt like doing was the Akita, but I will do more people eventually :nod:


:waiting::neat:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ok, you wont be able to guess this one, he is my Hubby!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

that was Hubby's X-mas present, I had to show him first before I put it on here, just finished one of our local Dr, (a surprise for him, a good friend, the only Dr I'm not shy of)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm back! this one shouldn't be hard! I got glasses so I can see now :clever:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> I'm back! this one shouldn't be hard! I got glasses so I can see now :clever:
> View attachment 145405


The Duke! John Wayne.

I know the feeling.lol I am glad you can see.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep! John Wayne! I'm still 1/2 blind even with them, but I can at least read!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I can still remember getting my first glasses, 51 years ago. The world took on a whole different level of visual complexity.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I never had an art class, I learned all by myself, you draw? I want to see!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> I never had an art class, I learned all by myself, you draw? I want to see!


Cannot draw. Wife is artist.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I cant seam to do that modern stile art, that is cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She copied that somewhere, for someone. Google "gourdqueen" or "gourds by Linda K". That is her favorite medium. She has a hard time now, Gilliam-Barre and lymphodema has her hands too weak to hold the gourds.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

we need to make a art group... Disabled Lady's Art!!! (doh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I,m back!!! ok, with this one there is 5 points for knowing the character, 10 points for knowing his real name, and 100 points for knowing character, real name, and who he plays on the show!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Johnny Depp?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

nope, try again!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I really think I know who it is! Sebastien Stan aka Buchannan "Bucky" Barnes in Avengers.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

DING DING ding!!! 10 points for MellonFriend, now who is Sargent Bucky Barns? (I know you can get the 100 points!!!)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> DING DING ding!!! 10 points for MellonFriend, now who is Sargent Bucky Barns? (I know you can get the 100 points!!!)


Oh you want his superhero/and or villain name? That's easy he's the Winter Soldier. Also his first name is James, his middle name is Buchanan. I jumped the gun on that one. Did you know in the comics he actually went on to take the Captain America mantle?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

100 points for our Mellon Friend!!!!
I dont know much about the show, (I just found it online) and started watching a bit of it, Bucky is my fave character because I can realy relate to his memory issues, I had a TBI and now my memory is hit and miss just like his, I may remember you, I may not, give me a few weeks then not for sure
but I would like to hear more :nod:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bucky blacked out....


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love his eyes and hair...OMG that hair!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Boy it has bean a wile since I posted here... guess this one!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Aw come on, guess who!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think I know the actor. Danny Trejo? I love guessing.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL!!! Yep!!!! I Love this game!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

